

ADHD guidelines add Ritalin as option for 4-year-olds - llambda
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/10/17/adhd-preschool.html?cmp=rss

======
chadp
Nice. A reason for parents to have an excuse to tranquilize their kids.

Let the kids go outside and play, spend time with them. They don't need these
drugs.

We will soon have generations of zombies if this craziness is allowed to
continue.

